# Baby goats!



## Clarebear12345 (Dec 2, 2015)

Holly my Christmas doeling 12-25-15









Hermy my New Years Eve buckling 12-31-15









St. Patrick's Day babies 3-17-16
Triplets Hyacinth the doeling is grey and her brothers are Honey and Hawthorne. Hawthorne is the one hiding behind the gate.









This one does not have a name and suggestions are welcome as long as they start with "H" the moms name is skittles. Doeling 3-23-16









Twin Doelings out of an FF I was very surprised because when she was pregnant she was tiny and she hasn't even turned a year old yet. Name suggestions welcome also must start with "H" because that is how we tell what year they were born is by what letter their name starts with and this years letter is "H" 3-24-16


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You sure have a bunch of cuties.


----------



## Clarebear12345 (Dec 2, 2015)

ksalvagno said:


> You sure have a bunch of cuties.


Thank you


----------



## Clarebear12345 (Dec 2, 2015)

Bucklings will be for sale when weaned and some doelings will be available all I know right now is the Dapple headed doeling I am going to keep.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## Clarebear12345 (Dec 2, 2015)

toth boer goats said:


> Adorable.


Thanks I love them they're adorable.


----------



## Hartwigfarms (Nov 22, 2015)

Name ideas starting with H 

For the girls: Heidi, hazel, 

For the boys: Hank, huckleberry 
Just ideas


----------



## LittleGoatFarms (Jan 5, 2016)

Aww they are so cute!

And what about hershey for skittles baby?

And for the others Heaven,Haley,Heather,Hope or Helena?


----------



## LittleGoatFarms (Jan 5, 2016)

Oh and Hannah is another one


----------



## Clarebear12345 (Dec 2, 2015)

She ended up being named Hershey's kiss, because I thought Hershey was too boyish.


----------



## Clarebear12345 (Dec 2, 2015)

These girls ended up being Havana and Hosanna the Grey one being Hosanna.


----------



## Clarebear12345 (Dec 2, 2015)

Meet Hadley the Doeling ( She's the one that's mostly white) and her twin brother Hemlock.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## Clarebear12345 (Dec 2, 2015)

I know, they are so adorable when they play together it is so cute!


----------

